# sites near Scarborough - your reviews please?



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have spent all morning looking for a site around Scarborough, N. Yorks, for half term in Oct with our MH plus 2 of my kids (5 and 16), but can't make up my mind. Although we want some entertainment for kids, like play area, perhaps indoors and outdoors, pool not necessary but might be nice, what we don't want is loads of noise at night from discos, cabarets, etc. All the sites I've seen have either been fields with little else or OTT commercial sites with Freddie Starr-alikes every night (nothing against Fred, you understand!). Has anyone in similar circumstances had experience of any sites in that area, please? 
We would also consider somewhere else _ I've heard Warren Farm near Brean Sands, Somerset, is nice. Anyone been there? Am open to ideas, if anyone has any.
Thanks to all in anticipation,
Roly. :arrow: :arrow: :roll:


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

some info on Brean that might be useful.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=4&TopicID=44410&PagePosition=1

Jules


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for that, Jules, it has put me right off Brean. 
We are still thinking of going to Scarborough - anywhere I should avoid up there, too?
I suppose the beauty of this Motorhoming business is that you can just move on if somewhere is dreadful.
Any more ideas, please?
Roly


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Warren Farm is a nice site we had a static caravan on there for 16yrs and before that a tourer on there, we will also be going half term week with CCC, we went last year as well and it was all very well behaved children and adults. The Beachcomber Inn is on the site but not too near to the camping field so you do not get any noise at chucking out time, so please do not believe all you read.If you want any details please pm me I think I can describe all of Brean to you.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi roly

we had our holidays in scarborough this year , we stayed at a site called ladycross plantation 6 miles inland from whitby , i chose it on recomendation from a friend , theyve got a website you can look at , i know its a bit further from scarborough than you may like but a very nice site . if you are interested ask for a pitch in the motorhomes section in the woods , lovely bit . dont think it had a swing park or anything though ?

if you want a funpark and entertainment at a slight distance i think you may be able to stay at flamingoland near pickering , not sure if they have tourers though you would have to check . nice park to visit whilst youre there anyway .

search google . happy holidays !


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who replied - I stil haven't made my mind up, but am weighing up the options. 
Helen.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Roly...........I dont know when half term is but unless you like Country Music.....Dont go to Brean during the first week in October.........Its Western Week..........I mean Brean........*all of it * cowboys and country music fans everywhere, you cant get in some clubs, pubs and bars unless you're dressed western.

However if you and your family like it........see you there :lol:


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

as we live in scarborough i haven't stayed on many off the sites - if you don't like busy sites i would give the haven ( or what ever they are now ) site - blue dolphin - reighton - primrose valley and cayton bay as they are very big 
there is a great CL in dalby forest which although it doesn't have pool etc there is several play area in the forest park 
i would definately recomend looking at uk campsite from the link above - i use them a lot to help choose sites and find it most helpful
the site at staxton ( spring willows i think ) is supposed to be very good 

there are also loads of wildcamping oppertunities round here and at that time of year you can park on the seafront for free :wink: if you want to park near the town parking is limited to residents and permits for more than a few hours
need any more info let us know


----------

